# Report: scandalo procuratori nel calcio.



## wildfrank (3 Giugno 2021)

Come anticipato da alcuni promo in onda sulle reti nazionali, lunedì 7 giugno su rai3 alle 21:20, nella trasmissione Report condotta da Sigfrido Ranucci, si affronterà il tema del ruolo dei procuratori nel calcio.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Giugno 2021)

Evidentemente, tutti si sono accorti che il signor Raiola ha tirato troppo la corda. 

Attendiamo con fiducia che in qualche trasmissione avvenire si parli anche dello scudetto dell'Inter, conquistato con giocatori a noleggio.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Giugno 2021)

wildfrank;2354948 ha scritto:


> Come anticipato da alcuni promo in onda sulle reti nazionali, lunedì 7 giugno su rai3 alle 21:20, nella trasmissione Report condotta da Sigfrido Fanucci, si affronterà il tema del ruolo dei procuratori nel calcio.



Qualsiasi cosa verrà fuori da questa trasmissione, sarà comunque il 50% di quello che c'è davvero.

Paradisi fiscali, partite di giro, traffici vari, residenze ecc ecc

Chissà che si sono inventati questi avvoltoi.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2354954 ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi cosa verrà fuori da questa trasmissione, sarà comunque il 50% di quello che c'è davvero.
> 
> Paradisi fiscali, partite di giro, traffici vari, residenze ecc ecc
> 
> Chissà che si sono inventati questi avvoltoi.



In ogni caso mi aspetto l' elogio di Maldini, per non aver ceduto alle richieste del gordo.


----------



## sacchino (3 Giugno 2021)

wildfrank;2354948 ha scritto:


> Come anticipato da alcuni promo in onda sulle reti nazionali, lunedì 7 giugno su rai3 alle 21:20, nella trasmissione Report condotta da Sigfrido Ranucci, si affronterà il tema del ruolo dei procuratori nel calcio.


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2021)

e' evidente che quando qualcuno di questi finira' al gabbio sara' il momento di stappare una bottiglia di quella buona


----------



## sacchino (3 Giugno 2021)

Faccio una previsione.

Dietro ai procuratori ci stanno i dirigenti ed i presidenti delle società i quali utilizzano lo stratagemma delle commissioni per intascarsi i soldi in nero ad esempio: Raiola (residente a Montecarlo) intasca 400 milioni all'anno di commissioni, li deposita su un conto a Montecarlo (esentasse) e poi da li partono per i vari conti (in Turchia, a Guadalupe, a Cuba...) intestati ai soliti noti.

Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui le trattative durano un'intera sessione di mercato, vanno fatte le spartizioni delle commissioni, e dunque il motivo per cui una proprietà Americana come la nostra fatica a capire questa storia delle commissioni (quasi tipicamente latina) d'altronde non sarebbero la prima società capitalistica del mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Giugno 2021)

sacchino;2354976 ha scritto:


> Faccio una previsione.
> 
> Dietro ai procuratori ci stanno i dirigenti ed i presidenti delle società i quali utilizzano lo stratagemma delle commissioni per intascarsi i soldi in nero ad esempio: Raiola (residente a Montecarlo) intasca 400 milioni all'anno di commissioni, li deposita su un conto a Montecarlo (esentasse) e poi da li partono per i vari conti (in Turchia, a Guadalupe, a Cuba...) intestati ai soliti noti.
> 
> Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui le trattative durano un'intera sessione di mercato, vanno fatte le spartizioni delle commissioni, e dunque il motivo per cui una proprietà Americana come la nostra fatica a capire questa storia delle commissioni (quasi tipicamente latina) d'altronde non sarebbero la prima società capitalistica del mondo.



Ma ovvio, no.

Le fanno a bassissimi livelli sti giretti, figurati dove girano milardi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Giugno 2021)

sacchino;2354976 ha scritto:


> Faccio una previsione.
> 
> Dietro ai procuratori ci stanno i dirigenti ed i presidenti delle società i quali utilizzano lo stratagemma delle commissioni per intascarsi i soldi in nero ad esempio: Raiola (residente a Montecarlo) intasca 400 milioni all'anno di commissioni, li deposita su un conto a Montecarlo (esentasse) e poi da li partono per i vari conti (in Turchia, a Guadalupe, a Cuba...) intestati ai soliti noti.
> 
> Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui le trattative durano un'intera sessione di mercato, vanno fatte le spartizioni delle commissioni, e dunque il motivo per cui una proprietà Americana come la nostra fatica a capire questa storia delle commissioni (quasi tipicamente latina) d'altronde non sarebbero la prima società capitalistica del mondo.



scontato


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Giugno 2021)

wildfrank;2354948 ha scritto:


> Come anticipato da alcuni promo in onda sulle reti nazionali, lunedì 7 giugno su rai3 alle 21:20, nella trasmissione Report condotta da Sigfrido Ranucci, si affronterà il tema del ruolo dei procuratori nel calcio.



Ah, report si occupa nche di altro oltre a ****** il sacco al Milan? Non sapevo fossero giornalisti


----------



## Goro (3 Giugno 2021)

sacchino;2354976 ha scritto:


> Faccio una previsione.
> 
> Dietro ai procuratori ci stanno i dirigenti ed i presidenti delle società i quali utilizzano lo stratagemma delle commissioni per intascarsi i soldi in nero ad esempio: Raiola (residente a Montecarlo) intasca 400 milioni all'anno di commissioni, li deposita su un conto a Montecarlo (esentasse) e poi da li partono per i vari conti (in Turchia, a Guadalupe, a Cuba...) intestati ai soliti noti.
> 
> Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui le trattative durano un'intera sessione di mercato, vanno fatte le spartizioni delle commissioni, e dunque il motivo per cui una proprietà Americana come la nostra fatica a capire questa storia delle commissioni (quasi tipicamente latina) d'altronde non sarebbero la prima società capitalistica del mondo.



Ma no dai, è sicuramente più probabile che un pizzaiolo estorca milioni a società di calcio e poi continui indisturbato a fare affari con le stesse...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2355122 ha scritto:


> Ah, report si occupa nche di altro oltre a ****** il sacco al Milan? Non sapevo fossero giornalisti



Ahaha ho fatto lo stesso pensiero


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2021)

Ovviamente se l'indagine la fanno come Cristo comanda devono pure approfondire come mai certi procuratori lavorano in modo particolare con determinati club.


----------



## Andris (4 Giugno 2021)

"Uno dei club più attivi in questo senso è il Genoa. 
Report è venuto in possesso di evidenze che svelano un enorme conflitto di interessi tra il presidente rossoblu, Enrico Preziosi, e il figlio Matteo, procuratore e socio di una società svizzera legata a doppio filo al Grifone.
Si parlerà anche dell&#8217;operazione Rovella con la Juventus"

giochetti preziosi 

sento puzza di GEA 2.0 moggiana


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Giugno 2021)

sacchino;2354976 ha scritto:


> Faccio una previsione.
> 
> Dietro ai procuratori ci stanno i dirigenti ed i presidenti delle società i quali utilizzano lo stratagemma delle commissioni per intascarsi i soldi in nero ad esempio: Raiola (residente a Montecarlo) intasca 400 milioni all'anno di commissioni, li deposita su un conto a Montecarlo (esentasse) e poi da li partono per i vari conti (in Turchia, a Guadalupe, a Cuba...) intestati ai soliti noti.
> 
> Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui le trattative durano un'intera sessione di mercato, vanno fatte le spartizioni delle commissioni, e dunque il motivo per cui una proprietà Americana come la nostra fatica a capire questa storia delle commissioni (quasi tipicamente latina) d'altronde non sarebbero la prima società capitalistica del mondo.



almeno ora abbiamo Paolo in dirigenza, critichiamolo per qualche operazione sbagliata, ma il capitano non si metterebbe mai 1 euro in tasca. Io gli darei portafoglio e chiavi di casa. Infatti ha mandato il pizzaiolo dove doveva mandarlo.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2021)

Ringhio8;2355122 ha scritto:


> Ah, report si occupa nche di altro oltre a ****** il sacco al Milan? Non sapevo fossero giornalisti



si infatti.....cose che si sanno da decenni, ma quelli di report si svegliano solo adesso. 

buongiorno eh.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2355917 ha scritto:


> almeno ora abbiamo Paolo in dirigenza, critichiamolo per qualche operazione sbagliata, ma il capitano non si metterebbe mai 1 euro in tasca. I*o gli darei portafoglio e chiavi di casa*. Infatti ha mandato il pizzaiolo dove doveva mandarlo.



Dai adesso non esageriamo, il suo bel Porsche targato svizzera non è d'accordo con la tua affermazione.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2021)

La trasmissione non è ancora andata in onda, ma come riporta CM sono già scintille tra Raiola e la RAI accusata di diffondere fake news. L'oggetto della polemica sta nel fatto che i giornalisti di report si sono recati a Malta in due circostanze, ma all'indirizzo fornito da Raiola alla federcalcio, non risulta esserci nessuna sede del procuratore.Secondo er panza, ciò non corrisponde a verità.
Se ne saprà di più fra poco su rai3.

Pronti i pop corn.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2021)

wildfrank;2357189 ha scritto:


> La trasmissione non è ancora andata in onda, ma come riporta CM sono già scintille tra Raiola e la RAI accusata di diffondere fake news. L'oggetto della polemica sta nel fatto che i giornalisti di report si sono recati a Malta in due circostanze, ma all'indirizzo fornito da Raiola alla federcalcio, non risulta esserci nessuna sede del procuratore.Secondo er panza, ciò non corrisponde a verità.
> Se ne saprà di più fra poco su rai3.
> 
> Pronti i pop corn.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2021)

wildfrank;2357189 ha scritto:


> La trasmissione non è ancora andata in onda, ma come riporta CM sono già scintille tra Raiola e la RAI accusata di diffondere fake news. L'oggetto della polemica sta nel fatto che i giornalisti di report si sono recati a Malta in due circostanze, ma all'indirizzo fornito da Raiola alla federcalcio, non risulta esserci nessuna sede del procuratore.Secondo er panza, ciò non corrisponde a verità.
> Se ne saprà di più fra poco su rai3.
> 
> Pronti i pop corn.


La sede di Raiola è come l&#8217;isola della serie Lost.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2021)

sacchino;2354976 ha scritto:


> Faccio una previsione.
> 
> Dietro ai procuratori ci stanno i dirigenti ed i presidenti delle società i quali utilizzano lo stratagemma delle commissioni per intascarsi i soldi in nero ad esempio: Raiola (residente a Montecarlo) intasca 400 milioni all'anno di commissioni, li deposita su un conto a Montecarlo (esentasse) e poi da li partono per i vari conti (in Turchia, a Guadalupe, a Cuba...) intestati ai soliti noti.
> 
> Ecco spiegato il motivo per cui le trattative durano un'intera sessione di mercato, vanno fatte le spartizioni delle commissioni, e dunque il motivo per cui una proprietà Americana come la nostra fatica a capire questa storia delle commissioni (quasi tipicamente latina) d'altronde non sarebbero la prima società capitalistica del mondo.


Con quella feccia dell’antennaro chissà quanti soldi sono usciti dal Milan e finiti nelle tasche del suino olandese e e di denti gialli/cravatta gialla.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

partito il servizio, ora in onda


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2021)

Procuratoropoli.....


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

focus su raiola.
sede società a Malta senza mai andarci e residenza a Montecarlo

adesso il giornalista va all'indirizzo a Malta e chi ci abita non sa niente ahahahah

e tutto questo lo deve scoprire Report ?
saranno anni che avrà un ufficio fittizio


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

wildfrank;2357228 ha scritto:


> Procuratoropoli.....



l'unico che ha parlato è quello a cui hanno fregato Verratti (Di Campli)
come i pentiti, per parlare devono aver subito qualcosa

pastorello, morabito, raiola, lucci


----------



## Blu71 (7 Giugno 2021)

Finalmente qualcuno che mostra almeno una parte del marcio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Giugno 2021)

incredibile il marchio che c è...questi per muovere soldi truccano pure le gare sicuro. 

Finirà in un nulla questa storia, non c è interesse nel fermarlo


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

si parla del giannino e del cameriere promosso a procuratore da Galliani


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2357254 ha scritto:


> si parla del giannino e del cameriere promosso a procuratore da Galliani



Poteva mancare?

Che porcherie.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2021)

Alé! Maltrattato anche il celebrato FPF.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Mamma che schifo.
Mamma che schifo.

Ve lo dico sempre, ma vederlo cosi mi fa venire i conati.

Ti passa la voglia di spendere i tuoi soldi per ingrassare sti delinquenti.

Al gabbio dovrebbero andare tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Ragnet_7;2357253 ha scritto:


> incredibile il marchio che c è...questi per muovere soldi truccano pure le gare sicuro.
> 
> Finirà in un nulla questa storia, non c è interesse nel fermarlo



Te li scriverei pure qui i nomi dei presidenti che lucrano sulle scommesse.
Basta guardarli in faccia per sgamarli subito.

Poi si vorrebbero gli investitori stranieri.
Certo, certo.


----------



## danjr (7 Giugno 2021)

Che bello il calcio romantico della gente


----------



## danjr (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357263 ha scritto:


> Te li scriverei pure qui i nomi dei presidenti che lucrano sulle scommesse.
> Basta guardarli in faccia per sgamarli subito.
> 
> Poi si vorrebbero gli investitori stranieri.
> Certo, certo.



Capito perché il Milan fa fatica a rinnovare ora


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

mi è venuta in mente la conferenza a mezzanotte a casa di raiola a Montecarlo per parlare di Donnarumma anni fa con anche la RAI andata.
tutti i microfoni sul tavolo e lui a reti unificate
forse anche pagarono per quell'intervista


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2357272 ha scritto:


> mi è venuta in mente la conferenza a mezzanotte a casa di raiola a Montecarlo per parlare di Donnarumma anni fa con anche la RAI andata.
> tutti i microfoni sul tavolo e lui a reti unificate
> forse anche pagarono per quell'intervista



E quel procuratore che ha giustificato i soldi in nero dicendo che l' azienda che glieli dovrebbe passare non fa mai un prelievo quindi è impossibile?

Ahahaha è chissà da dove arrivano.

Maledetti lavandai.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Giugno 2021)

Ragnet_7;2357253 ha scritto:


> incredibile il marchio che c è...questi per muovere soldi truccano pure le gare sicuro.
> 
> Finirà in un nulla questa storia, non c è interesse nel fermarlo



Anche per me è così. É una greppia dove tutti mangiano, soprattutto i potenti.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357279 ha scritto:


> E quel procuratore che ha giustificato i soldi in nero dicendo che l' azienda che glieli dovrebbe passare non fa mai un prelievo quindi è impossibile?
> 
> Ahahaha è chissà da dove arrivano.
> 
> Maledetti lavandai.



è il procuratore di Conti


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2021)

pensavo bombe più clamorose sinceramente, peccato.


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2355923 ha scritto:


> Dai adesso non esageriamo, il suo bel Porsche targato svizzera non è d'accordo con la tua affermazione.



Poi con un ristorantino lavorando 15ore al giorno vieni chiamato dall agenzia delle entrate perché non sei "congruo".
E si calcolando 1000 tovaglioli che hai fatto lavare,incrociando le capsule del caffè che hai comprato, il consumo della cartaigenica che hai consumato la ia dell'agenzia dell'entrate ha smascherato l'evasore perché hanno ca.gato troppo rispetto agli scontrini fatti..


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2357377 ha scritto:


> pensavo bombe più clamorose sinceramente, peccato.



C'è tutto.

Nero, riciclaggio, aziende fittizie, minacce fisiche, pestaggi reali, elusione.

Manca solo l' omicidio ( forse )


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357419 ha scritto:


> C'è tutto.
> 
> Nero, riciclaggio, aziende fittizie, minacce fisiche, pestaggi reali, elusione.
> 
> Manca solo l' omicidio ( forse )



Il calcio che la uefa tutela e difende dai brutti e cattivoni della superlega.

Tra debiti grandi come voragini, organizzazione mafiosa e scandalo dei procuratori direi che non c'è male...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2357422 ha scritto:


> Il calcio che la uefa tutela e difende dai brutti e cattivoni della superlega.
> 
> Tra debiti grandi come voragini, organizzazione mafiosa e scandalo dei procuratori direi che non c'è male...



Ma lasciamo perdere.. non tiriamo sempre in ballo la SuperLega che non c' entra nulla con questa storia.

Le porcherie seguono i soldi, mica seguono UEFA o Superlega.

Anche perchè, mi viene un po' di tristezza a vedere tutta sta gente disposta a buttarsi nelle braccia di Agnelli e Perez.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357430 ha scritto:


> Ma lasciamo perdere.. non tiriamo sempre in ballo la SuperLega che non c' entra nulla con questa storia.
> 
> Le porcherie seguono i soldi, mica seguono UEFA o Superlega.
> 
> Anche perchè, mi viene un po' di tristezza a vedere tutta sta gente disposta a buttarsi nelle braccia di Agnelli e Perez.



Era solo una provocazione per fare ironia sui presunti buoni propositi.
Nessuno si butta tra le braccia di agnelli ma almeno avessero l'onestà intellettuale di far passare la diatriba per quella che è , una lotta tra clan , e non per uno scontro buoni contro cattivi.

Il calcio schifoso che vediamo oggi è opera della uefa innanzitutto.
Agnelli e Perez farebbero di peggio? Può darsi ma mentre per i secondi possiamo fare ipotesi i primi hanno fatto la storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2354954 ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi cosa verrà fuori da questa trasmissione, sarà comunque il 50% di quello che c'è davvero.
> 
> Paradisi fiscali, partite di giro, traffici vari, residenze ecc ecc
> 
> Chissà che si sono inventati questi avvoltoi.



E soprattutto come il 99% delle inchieste di Report finirà in una bolla di sapone


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2357447 ha scritto:


> E soprattutto come il 99% delle inchieste di Report finirà in una bolla di sapone



Dal punto di vista giuridico non è Report che deve dimostrare qualcosa.

Per me è evidente quanto mostrato, più di questo non vedo cosa possa dimostrare una trasmissione TV, che sempre TV e intrattenimento fa.

Si sa benissimo che tutto è marcio un pò ovunque, è nella natura umana ( non di tutti fortunatamente), però vederlo cosi chiaro e netto mi fa ancora più schifo.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357419 ha scritto:


> C'è tutto.
> 
> Nero, riciclaggio, aziende fittizie, minacce fisiche, pestaggi reali, elusione.
> 
> Manca solo l' omicidio ( forse )



Ho visto lo spezzone sulle minacce e i pestaggi. Roba da cosca mafiosa...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357419 ha scritto:


> C'è tutto.
> 
> Nero, riciclaggio, aziende fittizie, minacce fisiche, pestaggi reali, elusione.
> 
> Manca solo l' omicidio ( forse )



si ma solo accenni, non sono andati in fondo alla questione. Zero richieste di chiarimenti alla federcalcio, poi davano solo degli spot, senza approfondire la singole questione, tranne il caso di Tare e qualcosa sulla questione maltese.


----------



## Giofa (9 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2358028 ha scritto:


> si ma solo accenni, non sono andati in fondo alla questione. Zero richieste di chiarimenti alla federcalcio, poi davano solo degli spot, senza approfondire la singole questione, tranne il caso di Tare e qualcosa sulla questione maltese.



Si ma non è quello il compito di Report. La questione è vastissima, il programma ha grattato la superficie accendendo una serie di spie su fatti poco chiari. Le autorità giudiziarie dovrebbero approfondire. Non si può affidarci alle Iene, Report o programmi simili (con tutti i limiti/problemi di questi giornalisti) per fare giustizia in Italia.


----------

